# Intern: Desktop-Benachrichtigungen auf PC Games Hardware



## PCGH-Redaktion (11. April 2016)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Intern: Desktop-Benachrichtigungen auf PC Games Hardware*

					Wer möchte, kann nun auch Push-Benachrichtigungen auf der Webseite von PC Games Hardware aktivieren. Die sogenannten Desktop-Benachrichtigungen werden in Chrome und Firefox ab Version 22 sowie in Safari ab Version 6 unterstützt. Ausgeliefert werden aktuelle Top-Meldungen.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Intern: Desktop-Benachrichtigungen auf PC Games Hardware*


----------



## Bunny_Joe (11. April 2016)

Sehr cool


----------



## h_tobi (11. April 2016)

Nette Geschichte, sofern die TOP Beiträge entsprechend passen. 

Einige fand ich in letzter Zeit aber nicht so TOP, um deswegen benachrichtigt zu werden.


----------



## Gamer090 (12. April 2016)

Gute Idee nützt mir aber leider wenig weil ich nicht den ganzen Tag Online bin also kann ich gleich die Main nach den neusten Artikeln durchforsten.


----------



## PCGH_Andreas (12. April 2016)

Es ist ja ein freiwilliges Angebot. Man kann es nutzen oder nicht. Die auf der Webseite mit Top versehenen Meldungen entsprechen übrigens nicht dem, was als Push-Benachrichtigung ausgeliefert wird. Wir bemühen uns da um eine gezielte Auswahl, um nicht zu spammen oder zu nerven.


----------



## Metalic (12. April 2016)

Und wann ploppt dann die erste Werbung auf? [emoji6]


----------



## PCGH_Andreas (12. April 2016)

Für dich richten wir das besonders fix ein. Versprochen. Soll ja nicht hinterher heißen, wir hätten das schleifen lassen.


----------



## country (17. April 2016)

Und wie läuft das? Fragt der Browser alle 30 Min die Webseite ab?


----------



## XD-User (10. Februar 2017)

Och nicht schlecht, direkt mal anschalten, auch wenn die Seite eh dauerhaft offen ist wenn ich denn am PC sein sollte


----------



## uka (10. Februar 2017)

Ich wollte gerade sagen, dass ich schon seit nem Jahr Benachrichtigungen habe .. nun sehe ich, dass dieses Thread-Grabmal von XD-User geplündert wurde .


----------



## INU.ID (10. Februar 2017)

Zum Glück hat man nicht erwähnt hat wie diese Benachrichtigungen genau funktionieren. Ob sie sich auch in den Vordergrund drängen wenn man zb. ein Spiel spielt, oder einen Film (mit Mediaplayer) bzw. Video (zb. Youtube) anschaut...


----------

